

Drag And Drop Image Editing & Sharing With WebGL - alexhaefner
http://drawwith.me/demo

======
JakeSc
Well done, fellas. I noticed a few bugs, but awesome job on pushing the limits
of browser capabilities.

Keep us posted on your progress.

------
alexhaefner
Also, you can drag and drop multiple images. We didn't really restrict
anything. Give it a shot.

------
deweller
Look interesting. But it doesn't work for my version of Chrome 15.

~~~
alexhaefner
Hmm. Do you get the Sorry message? Or does there seem to be some sort of other
problem?

~~~
deweller
Yes. I got "Sorry/It looks like your browser/computer doesn't support
WebGL...". I'm on Chrome 15/Mac.

UPDATE: I restarted Chrome. The page started to work, then hung and eventually
brought up Chrome's page crash notification. After that I get the Sorry
message again.

I guess WebGL is still a bit buggy.

UPDATE2: It did eventually work after a few restarts of Chrome. Go figure.

~~~
alexhaefner
EDIT: In response to your updates, yeah we've deal with a lot of browser
compatibility issues.

------
ethdude
Really cool dudettes! Great work!

------
vaf
This is sick. Great work!

